# My American Cocker



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Introducing fudge,my rather unusual cocker,he was one of 2 in a litter of 5 born with no pigment.
his eyesight isn`t brilliant,but then most cockers have eye problems.He`s nearly 3 now


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

very cute


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe funny little thing, so sweet, looks like hes going to blow a bubble


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwwww hes very cute, lovely dog


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's gorgeous


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanx,he`s my little baby


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Very sweet and cuddly boy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

what is an American Cocker ??????


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

american cocker spaniel,like a smaller shorter snouted english cocker.
read this


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaaawwww so gorgeous.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> american cocker spaniel,like a smaller shorter snouted english cocker.
> read this


trust the yanks to steal another engish idea!
Ps hes a nice looking dog!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

Hes a cute looking dog


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanx,i`d love to know if there are anymore out there with no pigment other than his brother.no idea where it came from.


----------

